# Rake Tractor



## farmergann (Oct 21, 2021)

Am I looking in the right direction for a rake tractor with Ford's little 2310 / 2610 / 2810 / 2910??? I've just got old rollabar rakes for now, so that won't take much, but I'd really like to have something I can run on the NH 472 and NH 268 in a back-up capacity as well. My niche is smaller fields that the "real" haymakers won't touch (2-5 acre, odd shaped, overly terraced etc).

I almost grabbed a 4000su with the thought that a little bigger is always better, but I just don't want the headache of old(er) iron. I'm open to any makes/models that ya'll have first hand experience with, but would especially appreciate insight from those with the little Ford 10 series.


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

farmergann said:


> Am I looking in the right direction for a rake tractor with Ford's little 2310 / 2610 / 2810 / 2910??? I've just got old rollabar rakes for now, so that won't take much, but I'd really like to have something I can run on the NH 472 and NH 268 in a back-up capacity as well. My niche is smaller fields that the "real" haymakers won't touch (2-5 acre, odd shaped, overly terraced etc).
> 
> I almost grabbed a 4000su with the thought that a little bigger is always better, but I just don't want the headache of old(er) iron. I'm open to any makes/models that ya'll have first hand experience with, but would especially appreciate insight from those with the little Ford 10 series.


For small iregular fields the best kind of rake is a 3ph as it allows more maneuverability.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

We rake with a JD 5055 works great for us, rake is a Kohn GT 3200 9' rotary we have all kinds of odd shapes and sized fields. The 5055 can run our 6 basket Tedder if needed. We also rake and Ted with a NH powerstar 75. The 5055 are priced from 12k to 18k on tractorhouse they are simple cheap HP


----------



## Ray450 (May 23, 2019)

I use my Massey 271to rake (about 60hp), probably still bigger than needed, but it's what I already had. I enjoy using my open cab Massey and giving the 105HP Deere a rest. But, it has 8 forward gears and perfect is between two of them. I lug the crud outa it in the taller gear to try to keep from going to fast, or rev it much higher than needed in the next lower gear. Almost to the point of using the Deere, it has 12 gears plus the High/low button for a total of 24 forward gears. I know a lot of people don't have many good things to say about the E models, but it is the one upgrade that I'm not sure I could live without. I always have a perfect gear. I don't ever want to drive one of the M models with an even larger selection, I'm afraid I'd love it even more.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

farmergann said:


> Am I looking in the right direction for a rake tractor with Ford's little 2310 / 2610 / 2810 / 2910??? I've just got old rollabar rakes for now, so that won't take much, but I'd really like to have something I can run on the NH 472 and NH 268 in a back-up capacity as well. My niche is smaller fields that the "real" haymakers won't touch (2-5 acre, odd shaped, overly terraced etc).
> 
> I almost grabbed a 4000su with the thought that a little bigger is always better, but I just don't want the headache of old(er) iron. I'm open to any makes/models that ya'll have first hand experience with, but would especially appreciate insight from those with the little Ford 10 series.





Ray450 said:


> I use my Massey 271to rake (about 60hp), probably still bigger than needed, but it's what I already had. I enjoy using my open cab Massey and giving the 105HP Deere a rest. But, it has 8 forward gears and perfect is between two of them. I lug the crud outa it in the taller gear to try to keep from going to fast, or rev it much higher than needed in the next lower gear. Almost to the point of using the Deere, it has 12 gears plus the High/low button for a total of 24 forward gears. I know a lot of people don't have many good things to say about the E models, but it is the one upgrade that I'm not sure I could live without. I always have a perfect gear. I don't ever want to drive one of the M models with an even larger selection, I'm afraid I'd love it even more.





farmergann said:


> Am I looking in the right direction for a rake tractor with Ford's little 2310 / 2610 / 2810 / 2910??? I've just got old rollabar rakes for now, so that won't take much, but I'd really like to have something I can run on the NH 472 and NH 268 in a back-up capacity as well. My niche is smaller fields that the "real" haymakers won't touch (2-5 acre, odd shaped, overly terraced etc).
> 
> I almost grabbed a 4000su with the thought that a little bigger is always better, but I just don't want the headache of old(er) iron. I'm open to any makes/models that ya'll have first hand experience with, but would especially appreciate insight from those with the little Ford 10 series.


`I would opt for at least the 2910, that being said, a 3910 would be a better option to run the haybine and baler


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> `I would opt for at least the 2910, that being said, a 3910 would be a better option to run the haybine and baler


I ran a 477 haybine for years with my 3910, and did occasionally run my 315 baler with kicker and wagon behind the 3910! I did try to avoid hills when baling with the 3910


----------



## Edd in KY (Jul 16, 2009)

Have you looked at a Massey 65 or 165? will do everything you want to do, and then some. Gas vs diesel? How many hours are needed to pay for the difference?


----------



## farmergann (Oct 21, 2021)

Hey Edd - the 203 looks like a fuel sipping little engine! A cousin had some issues with a Massey he bought, so I haven't really looked at any tbh. I know that's probably not the best reason to avoid a tractor brand but it is what it is I guess. Exclusively diesel.



Edd in KY said:


> Have you looked at a Massey 65 or 165? will do everything you want to do, and then some. Gas vs diesel? How many hours are needed to pay for the difference?


----------



## farmergann (Oct 21, 2021)

Shetland Sheepdog said:


> I ran a 477 haybine for years with my 3910, and did occasionally run my 315 baler with kicker and wagon behind the 3910! I did try to avoid hills when baling with the 3910


Thanks Sheepdog, this is the kind of info/advice I was looking for. The 477 is basically the same as a 472 if I'm not mistaken - was the 3910 about right for it?


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Yes, the 477/472 worked well with the 3910! Wheel tread on my 3910 is set at 60", so, it fit the swath well!
I started mowing with my 5610 when I upgraded to a 408 discbine! Actually, I mow with either of my 5610s, wheel tread on 5610 is 72" and wheel tread on the 10-2 is 68"


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

In my opinion any of those will be a little small to be ideal. They'd be fine for the rake, but the mower will work them a bit and the baler will throw you out of the seat. You'll lose grunt power if you're pulling baler and a full wagon. I'm a big fan of Ford tractors, they're very common, simple, reliable, cheap and easy to fix, and parts are readily available. I wouldn't recommend anything smaller than a 3610 or 3910. A 3600 would work too but they're just an older tractor. A 3610 is 80's vintage.

I use a 4610 which I think is the perfect size for square baling. 63/52 hp and has plenty of grunt, weight, and pulling power, a real diesel sipper, nimble, and will handle all of your equipment with ease.


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

4600 is one of the best tractors ever made, for the reasons you outlined. Had a fire in 2007 and the only tractor that survived was the 4600, so it had to run the disc mower, tedder, rake, and baler with throw rakes. Did 2500 bales like that. A lot of changing tools, though.


----------



## Hayjosh (Mar 24, 2016)

HayMike said:


> 4600 is one of the best tractors ever made, for the reasons you outlined. Had a fire in 2007 and the only tractor that survived was the 4600, so it had to run the disc mower, tedder, rake, and baler with throw rakes. Did 2500 bales like that. A lot of changing tools, though.


My 4610 does everything for 40 acres. I got a Case 870 last year but have a few repairs to make on it so it hasn't gone into service. I am willing to do a lot to keep the 4610 going when it decides to get tired, it's just that good of a tractor.


----------



## DSLinc1017 (Sep 27, 2009)

We use a NH 3010 4wd for a single rotary rake. 55hp and very good on fuel. Only 8 gears but for raking works great.


----------



## Ox76 (Oct 22, 2018)

Lots of Farmall H tractors out there for less than $1500 all day. Not much more you really need and they're dead reliable. Just feed em non ethanol gas and all will be good!


----------



## HayMike (Mar 22, 2011)

And after a day spent on an H, every other tractor will look better!


----------

